# UFC 109 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the exhibition round, thanks to all for signing up, two days to get those picks in because...










*UFC 109 is Saturday Feb. 6*

Fights as scheduled include:



> Randy Couture vs. Mark Coleman
> Nate Marquardt vs. Chael Sonnen
> Mike Swick vs. Paulo Thiago
> Demian Maia vs. Dan Miller
> ...


Since this is a round of exhibition fights, it's for practice and sharpening those picking skills. No results will carry over to the next event, UFC 110. But that one will be for real, with the main event to decide the title. You may notice some members who have done well with the smacktalk in the main card against their opposition, that and winning your fights are all it takes to move up in the Championship Pick 'em League. Those who cooperate will of course receive vbookie credits, courtesy of Gary Shaw a.k.a. Walker. (Those will be higher when not in an exhibition round.)






CPL Matchups:

*Main event*
ThaFranchise vs TraMaI

*Main card*
Intermission vs Spoken
Walker vs Toxic
Xerxes vs HitorGetHit
Khoveraki vs jmacjer
Ruckus vs LJStronge

*Undercard*
Davisty69 vs hixxy
Machida Karate vs SigFig (standing in for fighter with no picks received)
D.P. vs TheGrizzlyBear
Toxie vs Atmosphere
BobbyCooper vs attention
SuicideJohnson vs. dudeabides​













Members signed up (names will be changed to blue when picks are received):
*
HitOrGetHit
Toxic
TraMaI
Davisty69
Machida Karate
GMK13
Ruckus
hixxy
jmacjer
ThaFranchise
LjStronge
TheGrizzlyBear
ZENKI1
Xerxes
BobbyCooper
Atmosphere
attention
SuicideJohnson
N1
Intermission
SpoKen812
khoveraki
D.P.
Toxie
SigFig
Walker
dudeabides*

*Picks must be sent by message or posted in here by 7:00 PM EST on Saturday the 6th or the exhibition is lost.*


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Co-Main event is the seat seller  Good fights ahead!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

GMK bring your game face cause ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!! :thumb04:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who is this Walker guy? Sounds like a Chuck Norris wannabe.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I got Xerxes, NICE! Spoken take care of business man!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

First fight on the Main Card ends with KOTN by Ruckus.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Picks incoming! :thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Good luck to you too Hit, hope to lay the smack down on you one day.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I got Xerxes, NICE! Spoken take care of business man!


Lol EXCUSE ME? 

After I put Spoken to sleep ill put you to sleep right beside him, it will be cute after all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Good luck to you too Hit, hope to lay the smack down on you one day.


Good luck to you too! And that last part was funny! You jokester you!



Intermission said:


> Lol EXCUSE ME?
> 
> After I put Spoken to sleep ill put you to sleep right beside him, it will be cute after all.


We already went through this in the other thread! Last time we fought I broke all of your limbs and then KO'd you.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Good luck to you too! And that last part was funny! You jokester you!
> 
> 
> 
> We already went through this in the other thread! Last time we fought I broke all of your limbs and then KO'd you.


HOGH, remember the times when we talked about resident evil and I gave you help in PS and stuff. Now your taking Spokens side?

What did he ever do to you?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> HOGH, remember the times when we talked about resident evil and I gave you help in PS and stuff. Now your taking Spokens side?
> 
> What did he ever do to you?


You tried to get me to come over while baiting me with the strategy guide! haha


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You tried to get me to come over while baiting me with the strategy guide! haha


It was to clean your sandy vag remember, it was for your own good.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> It was to clean your sandy vag remember, it was for your own good.


I will clean it out eventually. Probably once I beat Resident Evil! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmm, if I could only think of people to stick in a matchup together next time... :confused02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Who is this "Toxic"? Sounds like a bio-hazard spill. Meh- dude is screwed matching up with a Tank Abbott trained warrior. I will swill 10-18 cold Bud Lights before the fight and then bash him into oblivion hopefully within 3 minutes because after that I will either puke or gas out.

Sorry Toxic- you're history. I will win via KO or puke-induced submission.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Walker?! Heh, he'll recieve his beating in due time. Better hope we ain't matched up HOMIE!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Hmm, if I could only think of people to stick in a matchup together next time... :confused02:


If this is meant for me then naw, no worries I am still here to smash Spoken.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> If this is meant for me then naw, no worries I am still here to smash Spoken.


Smash your face on my fist? Don't hurt my hand that bad dude...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nah, Intermission just kidding cause you and HOGH go at it all the time.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Smash your face on my fist? Don't hurt my hand that bad dude...


Why is it that I feel so confident putting an undefeated record up against you and not even needing to fight back?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Because you've given up inside but you haven't accepted it yet.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Walker?! Heh, he'll recieve his beating in due time. Better hope we ain't matched up HOMIE!!!


Pfft....I'm a legend and I will evolve my fighting style like Mark Coleman, Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell to become unbeaten to deal with cocky whipper-snappers like you. I cannot be beaten even if I lose I will blame other things that aren't my fault. :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Walker said:


> Pfft....I'm a legend and I will evolve my fighting style like Mark Coleman, Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell to become unbeaten to deal with cocky whipper-snappers like you. I cannot be beaten even if I lose I will blame other things that aren't my fault. :thumb02:


Shhhh, don't tell spoken but that's my plan. I mean my knee has been hurting recently.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> Who is this "Toxic"? Sounds like a bio-hazard spill. Meh- dude is screwed matching up with a Tank Abbott trained warrior. I will swill 10-18 cold Bud Lights before the fight and then bash him into oblivion hopefully within 3 minutes because after that I will either puke or gas out.
> 
> Sorry Toxic- you're history. I will win via KO or puke-induced submission.


Your right I am history, history in the making, Baseball had Babe Ruth, Basketball had Michael Jordan, hockey had Wayne Gretzky and the CPL has Toxic.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Your right I am history, history in the making, Baseball had Babe Ruth, Basketball had Michael Jordan, hockey had Wayne Gretzky and the CPL has *Intermission*.


Dude, that's nice of you. Your not bad yourself.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Your right I am history, history in the making, Baseball had Wayne Gretzky, Basketball had Tiger Woods, hockey had Babe Ruth and the CPL has *Intermission*.





Intermission said:


> Dude, that's nice of you. Your not bad yourself.


Fixed just for you.:thumb02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

OOOOOOOOH! The excuses!! I see what's going on here, ya'll SCAAAAAAAAARED!

Yall lucky my ankle never healed probably from when I broke it earlier in life, otherwise there would be nothing left of your faces!! But the ankle.. it hurts from time to time..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Walker said:


> Pfft....I'm a legend and I will evolve my fighting style like Mark Coleman, Matt Hughes and Chuck Liddell to become unbeaten to deal with cocky whipper-snappers like you. I cannot be beaten even if I lose I will blame other things that aren't my fault. :thumb02:


Hmm... Must be talking about the Liddell, Hughes, and Coleman of today. You will be good against mid level fighters! 


Intermission said:


> Shhhh, don't tell spoken but that's my plan. I mean my knee has been hurting recently.


Looking back at my answer...I can see why that is your plan!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Top of the undercard... Maybe there will be a quick fight before me and I'll get televised 

Hixxy, don't really know much about you, besides the fact that I'm going to smash you...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> OOOOOOOOH! The excuses!! I see what's going on here, ya'll SCAAAAAAAAARED!
> 
> Yall lucky my ankle never healed probably from when I broke it earlier in life, otherwise there would be nothing left of your faces!! But the ankle.. it hurts from time to time..


You wont be able to use your ankle as an excuse when I tear you apart so fast you wont even need to put weight on that foot.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

GrizzlyBear lucked out this time as this is just an exhibition round, but when I'm done destroying him completely...at least everyone will know who they're up against. I'll be champ before Sherk stops trying to box with people.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Me & Rukus on the main card - boo yah!!!!!

Awesome that millions will get to see Rukus humiliated inside the first round. I almost feel sorry for him....

.....wait one

ope, I couldn't care less!

BRING IT B***H!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

After i completely smash GMK and post my score, ya'll will fear me in the future! raise01:


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

D.P. said:


> GrizzlyBear lucked out this time as this is just an exhibition round, but when I'm done destroying him completely...at least everyone will know who they're up against. I'll be champ before Sherk stops trying to box with people.


HA! that is good, you better have a big gun to stop me because I'm going to rip you apart...literally... Grizzly bears don't stop for no one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Everyone calling everyone out... I see what's happening, you guys are just ducking me!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Just a quick question

If this wasn't an exhibition round, do we get awarded for winning our bout?

In the sense that, If this was not an exhibition, I win on the main card and then maybe fight someone else who won on the main card for NO. 1 contender or something like that?

So if we lose we can go down to the undercard etc etc

Just want clarification really, mainly for Ruckus, I think he should know how low he is going to fall


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

That was like 3 questions LjStronge, and not really quick. Don't worry, you'll have plenty off time to ponder while in lala land.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

It seems you have the inability to work out what is "quick" and what is not.

I'll show you quick - don't worry, it'll be so quick you won't even see it coming


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Quick question, do you vomit every time you open your mouth?


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

lol, your a funny guy I give you that. I think you know the answer to the question. I can't wait to destroy you


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

LOL. Nice man, just bring it homie. Exhibition or not, its on!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Winning picks are in, sorry I have to do this to you Tra, you're no punk like Toxic, but it's jus business.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm crunching the numbers right now, dude. 

You'll have my results tonight


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SuicideJohnson said:


> I'm crunching the numbers right now, dude.
> 
> You'll have my results tonight


Exactly what I did... sad enough to say I actually spent a long time studying the fighters. Well the ones I didn't know of course. 

Spoken has no chance


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/71382-who-will-win-fights-cpl.html Go here


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

so we are only picking winners ?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep yep


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Exactly what I did... sad enough to say I actually spent a long time studying the fighters. Well the ones I didn't know of course.
> 
> Spoken has no chance


can you send me your research about the unknows Inter? 
I don't really wanna study them..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Had to study a little bit Intermission? Hehehe, that's where experience kicks in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

N1™;1107031 said:


> so we are only picking winners ?



Walker, put up examples on the help/sign up thread

http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...-return-mmaf-championship-pick-em-league.html

You do pick the winners, but also how they will win (ko/tko, sub or decision) and the round it happens if not a decision (in the case of decision mark it unanimous, split, etc.). Then you put the picks in the order you are most sure of for extra points. :thumb02:


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I see my opponent ZENKI1 has yet to make any remarks. Probably for the best, would be quite embarrassing for him to eat his words. With that, expect total ANNIHILATION.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> can you send me your research about the unknows Inter?
> I don't really wanna study them..


_THIS _is how you step up to face me?!?! ... gonna have to spank you boy

(  )


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

attention said:


> _THIS _is how you step up to face me?!?! ... gonna have to spank you boy
> 
> (  )


lol^^ I know! But I took a quick look on those undercard guys, I am good don't worry 

But one thing I can promise you, you won't get any attention that night!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> can you send me your research about the unknows Inter?
> I don't really wanna study them..


Wikipedia


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Wikipedia


Yea I took a look there^^

but I was trying to skip that as well :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> lol^^ I know! But I took a quick look on those undercard guys, I am good don't worry
> 
> But one thing I can promise you, *you won't get any attention that night!*


I see what you did there! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I see what you did there! :thumb02:


Good one right? :thumb02: 

a little flash of inspiration^^


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fights starting soon, will be the deadline for sending picks. Will try to get the points added up soon as possible for the people who sent them.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Fights starting soon, will be the deadline for sending picks. Will try to get the points added up soon as possible for the people who sent them.


Will you post the winners tonight after the event or tomorrow?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Tonight shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Tonight shouldn't be a problem at all.


The hard work is much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, course I am used to working the night shift so my definition of 'tonight' is a little relative.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> Top of the undercard... Maybe there will be a quick fight before me and I'll get televised
> 
> Hixxy, don't really know much about you, besides the fact that I'm going to smash you...


Regardless of where our fight is on the undercard, our fight is going to be televised after i win the honors of knock out of the night


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, one fight gone, one prediction in the crapper.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SigFig sent me picks to use if anyone did not submit picks, but unfortunately we had 3 that did not. So he can only replace one and I put him in against Machida Karate. Toxie and Atmosphere don't have opponents so they have been put against each other. This is only happening because it's an exhibition round with no results. If no one sends picks for a real event, their opponent would get an automatic win.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

dAh! I got pwd by the undercard


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm 6/8 so far and feeling really confident about the next three fights. I can't remember who called me out but I hope they're doing well too. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was jmacjer (matchups on page 1) and I noticed you were both doing well. It's an ongoing process of course, with 3 fights to go.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> That was jmacjer (matchups on page 1) and I noticed you were both doing well. It's an ongoing process of course, with 3 fights to go.



I am certainly pleased with the outcome of the last fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

man I probably got off to a rough start but I am coming back strong!!!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I got 4 fights wrong... 
The ones I got right, I didnt pick the finish right...like whoda thunk randy would get the sub?!?!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I started off really strong but I went with hype unfortunately with Marquardt vs Sonnen and I went with heart in Coleman vs Couture and now I stand with 4 total losses. I hope I pull off the win anyway. :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got 5 fights right, including Thiago  Only got one bang on which was Danzig by UD..


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see who beat who.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Since this was an exhibition... is there gonna be prizes anyways? ... just no rankings


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't think I could of really done any worse if I tried.

Ruckus is going to destroy me! ;(


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm I didn't do too great this time...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If i worked it out correctly i ended up with 63 points...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I got this...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I got 9/11 i feel bad for the late sigfig MUAHAHA! I totally called Mac Danzig by unanimous dicision .

my next opponant better bring his A game cause ill do better on a ranked CPL


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I called Danzig via ud aswell..


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

LjStronge said:


> I don't think I could of really done any worse if I tried.
> 
> Ruckus is going to destroy me! ;(


Ahhh...not sure about that, my card is a bit shaky.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Only 2 i got wrong were Nate and Rolles.... Stupid Gracie last time i bet on ur unprepaired ass


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

khoveraki is lucky this is only an exhibition match.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Only 2 i got wrong were Nate and Rolles.... Stupid Gracie last time i bet on ur unprepaired ass


That was easily the worst cardio I have ever seen.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

How did I end up as main event? Holy crap.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 109​*


> *The correct calls*
> 
> Beltran, KO/TKO, round 2
> Tuchscherer, Dec., Majority
> ...





*The matchups

Main event
ThaFranchise vs TraMaI KOTN!
Fight won by ThaFranchise 142 to 103 

Main card
Intermission vs Spoken
Fight won by Intermission 126 to 93

Walker vs Toxic
Fight won by Toxic 129 to 100

Xerxes vs HitorGetHit
Fight won by Xerxes 118 to 107

Khoveraki vs jmacjer
Fight won by jmacjer 164 to 133

Ruckus vs LJStronge
Fight won by Ruckus 84 to 65

Undercard
Davisty69 vs hixxy
Fight won by hixxy 104 to 90

Machida Karate vs SigFig
Fight won by Machida Karate 155 to 118

D.P. vs TheGrizzlyBear
Fight won by TheGrizzlyBear 126 to 99

Toxie vs Atmosphere FOTN!
Fight won by Toxie 122 to 111

BobbyCooper vs attention
Fight won by attention 124 to 93

SuicideJohnson vs. dudeabides
Fight won by SuicideJohnson 104 to 84
*​

Good job by all who participated, expect the Exhibition level of payment courtesy of Mr. Shaw. Hope to see you back for UFC 110 in Australia.


Picks:

ThaFranchise: 7 out of 11 right for 142 pts. 
_correct: Couture for 23, Maia for 19, Danzig for 26, Tuchscherer for 22, Davis for 24, Guillard for 14, Thiago for 14._

TraMaI: 5 out of 11 right for 103 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Maia for 18, Serra for 20, Danzig for 21, Guillard for 23._

Intermission: 7 out of 11 right for 126 pts. 
_correct: Maia for 21, Couture for 19, Thiago for 18, Guillard for 17, Serra for 24, Tuchscherer for 14, Danzig for 13._

Spoken: 6 out of 11 right for 93 pts.
_correct: Tuchscherer for 20, Guillard for 17, Danzig for 16, Serra for 15, Maia for 14, Couture for 11
_
Walker: 6 out of 11 right for 100 pts. 
_correct: Couture for 19, Maia for 18, Davis for 16, Danzig for 22, Emerson for 13, Tuchscherer for 12._

Toxic: 7 out of 11 right for 129 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Serra for 25, Maia for 19, Thiago for 18, Sonnen for 22, Danzig for 13, Emerson for 11._

Xerxes: 7 out of 11 right for 118 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Maia for 18, Serra for 17, Danzig for 15, Emerson for 22, Davis for 13, Tuchscherer for 12._

HitorGetHit: 6 out of 11 right for 107 pts.
_correct: Couture for 20, Maia for 18, Serra for 17, Danzig for 14, Guillard for 23, Tuchscherer for 17._

Khoveraki: 7 out of 11 right for 133 pts.
_correct: Thiago for 22, Maia for 18, Danzig for 17, Serra for 21, Guillard for 15, Emerson for 22, Tuchscherer for 18.
_
jmacjer: 8 out of 11 right for 164 pts.
_correct: Danzig for 29, Serra for 28, Thiago for 19, Tuchscherer for 18, Maia for 17, Emerson for 16, Sonnen for 23, Davis for 14._

Ruckus: 4 out of 11 right for 84 pts.
_correct: Maia for 28, Serra for 19, Danzig for 18, Thiago for 19._

LJStronge: 4 out of 11 right for 65 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Maia for 19, Danzig for 13, Guillard for 12._

Davisty69: 5 out of 11 right for 90 pts.
_correct: Couture for 24, Maia for 18, Danzig for 17, Serra for 16, Guillard for 15._

hixxy: 5 out of 11 right for 104 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Thiago for 19, Maia for 18, Serra for 22, Danzig for 24._

Machida Karate: 9 out of 11 right for 155 pts.
_correct: Maia for 20, Couture for 19, Thiago for 18, Serra for 17, Danzig for 23, Guillard for 14, Emerson for 13, Davis for 12, Tuchscherer for 11._

SigFig: 7 out of 11 right for 118 pts.
_correct: Tuchscherer for 21, Davis for 20, Danzig for 17, Serra for 19, Maia for 15, Thiago for 14, Couture for 12.
_
D.P.: 5 out of 11 right for 99 pts.
_correct: Couture for 23, Serra for 18, Tuchscherer for 15, Emerson for 22, Danzig for 21._

TheGrizzlyBear: 7 out of 11 right for 126 pts.
_correct: Tuchscherer for 20, Emerson for 18, Guillard for 17, Danzig for 21, Serra for 15, Maia for 14, Couture for 11.
_
Atmosphere: 7 out of 11 right for 111 pts. 
_correct: Couture for 23, Maia for 20, Thiago for 16, Serra for 15, Tuchscherer for 13, Davis for 12, Danzig for 11._

Toxie: 6 out of 11 right for 122 pts.
_correct: Beltran for 26, Serra for 19, Emerson for 26, Couture for 17, Maia for 14, Danzig for 20._

BobbyCooper: 5 out of 11 right for 93 pts.
_correct: Couture for 20, Maia for 19, Serra for 23, Thiago for 16, Tuchscherer for 15._

attention: 7 out of 11 right for 124 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Serra for 20, Davis for 18, Maia for 25, Danzig for 16, Thiago for 13, Emerson for 11._

SuicideJohnson: 5 out of 11 right for 104 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Thiago for 19, Serra for 25, Danzig for 24, Guillard for 15._

dudeabides: 5 out of 11 right for 84 pts.
_correct: Couture for 21, Serra for 18, Maia for 16, Danzig for 15, Tuchscherer for 14._

Note, if anybody has questions or feels I made a mistake in anyway please send me a message and will try to take care of it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good stuff man! Thanks for getting the results up fast! I can't wait to get the season going!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WTF KOTN  Epic fail... I'll do better next time, picks were rushed this time...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> WTF KOTN  Epic fail... I'll do better next time, picks were rushed this time...


Sorry man, somebody had to be the biggest score difference. You're right about the rush, not that it was my problem with my score.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Jesus, I should have trained harder, I had a cracked skull, I have a bad back, I had staph infection, I underestimated my opponent, I hurt my knee, I'm an alcoholic, and I lost my focus... Other than that, I have no excuses


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker is out of the way now, ThaFranchise, I believe we have some unfinished business.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Not my best night, my ankle was really bothering me after the first. Intermission was the better man tonight, but I'm going to train hard and come back stronger than ever.

On a side note, really, I barely got anything right on the money, I shoulda known tonight was going to go bad when Rolles lost so terribly.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got off to a real rough start dropping the first four fights before coming roaring from the ashes to sweep the rest of the card.

I would like to point out to that although I have yet to see the fight apparently Tim Hague got robbed pretty bad (Sherdog had it scored 29-27 Hague and the crown boo'd and Rogan looked shocked when the announced the winner.) so I should have done better.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow.....I barely made it out of that one. Last night was not my night. I can't think of any creative trashtalk right now im still in bed..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Fairly pleased with my performance, main thing is getting the win. Was abit underprepared for the Preliminary card and didnt do to well on those fights.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Second place, told u nigs to look out!

if not for Nate and Rolles i could of had a perfect record.....

Hmmm i wonder who my next victim will be :happy02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Well played to Rukus - I was very very poor!

Still - was a great laugh, thanks to everybody involved. Apreciate it - can't wait for Aussie


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Good fights everyone, thanks for the quick update dude. Toxic...start tyin up your loose ends.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Good fights everyone, thanks for the quick update dude. Toxic...start tyin up your loose ends.


Listen princess, watch what you ask for because those loose ends I will be tying up, well you probably know them better as your arms and legs.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, surprised myself... won my bout and based on just points I did pretty well overall ... and I was _picked to lose by everyone_... awww yeah 

Thanks dudeabides for your hard work as producer/promoter/referee. 

Great fun!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Still can't believe I lost my first amatuer fight.. I hope my real amatuer fight doesn't turn out this way


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Second place, told u nigs to look out!
> 
> if not for Nate and Rolles i could of had a perfect record.....
> 
> Hmmm i wonder who my next victim will be :happy02:


You did really well MK! I am impressed :thumbsup:

Gratz to everyone else who did well!



attention said:


> Wow, surprised myself... won my bout and based on just points I did pretty well overall ... and I was _picked to lose by everyone_... awww yeah
> 
> Thanks dudeabides for your hard work as producer/promoter/referee.
> 
> Great fun!


Ok you got your attention last night 

can't believe I did that bad.. the Gracie was the main factor I guess.. check out the Gracie thread in the UFC section. 

Glad it only was a practice round^^ I will come back stronger with more undercard knowledge 

Promise!

Thanks to dudeabides for all the effort, really appreciate it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think only Toxic got the Gracie fight right so it shouldnt have messed anybody up.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job jmacer, we had just about the same picks except I didn't go with my heart and pick Sonnen. I was pulling for him so bad, but c'mon... Marquardt looked SO good stuffing GSP's take-downs. Man Sonnen tossed him around like a bish. haha


I'm 100% happy to lose because my boys Maia and Sonnen were great. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Still can't believe I lost my first amatuer fight.. I hope my real amatuer fight doesn't turn out this way


We will bounce back man! :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> We will bounce back man! :thumbsup:


Yes we will! I feel sad for the next guy in my way, I'ma send a message.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Yes we will! I feel sad for the next guy in my way, I'ma send a message.


Definitely! I am going to go back to the drawing board next time!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Yes we will! I feel sad for the next guy in my way, I'ma send a message.


No one be afraid of Spoken, he is weak sauce.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Intermission said:


> No one be afraid of Spoken, he is weak sauce.



Plus his sig looks like Rashad's in a white girl's vagina. :X


<3 Spoken


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Plus his sig looks like Rashad's in a white girl's vagina. :X
> 
> 
> <3 Spoken


You might have to take that up with Toxic.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Got pwned hard. Those fights did NOT go my at all, thank God it was an exhibition lol. 

And stop talking shit about Spoken...we're in the same camp. :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Got pwned hard. Those fights did NOT go my at all, thank God it was an exhibition lol.
> 
> And stop talking shit about Spoken...we're in the same camp. :thumb02:


Does that mean you two refuse to fight?


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't believe I lost to someone as bad as TOXIE! I guess that's what happens when you're training for a stand up battle and at the last moment a grappler is subbed in to fight you! My next opponent better come prepared, or it will be a slaughtering comparable to Marquardt vs. Sonnen!


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Atmosphere said:


> I can't believe I lost to someone as bad as TOXIE! I guess that's what happens when you're training for a stand up battle and at the last moment a grappler is subbed in to fight you! My next opponent better come prepared, or it will be a slaughtering comparable to Marquardt vs. Sonnen!


Bad?? I believe you meant to say *badass*. I whooped you fair and square and got FOTN. Perhaps next time you'll train to be good on the ground and standing up. 

Never underestimate the power of Toxie.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

You guys had a great fight, Toxie is a very game opponent for anyone. Honestly, I'd hate to fight her, she's tough.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Didn't notice anybody else picking Beltran, and Toxie had it as the number one pick.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You did really well MK! I am impressed :thumbsup:
> 
> Gratz to everyone else who did well!
> 
> ...



HEHE Thanks bro! I almost want to fight you one of these times because i know you would be a great fight!

Its just awesome to actually be fighting against people when i would guess all the outcomes anyway....

I remember having some UFC nights where i would guess ALL the fighters 100% right and ALL the ways they were going to finish...

I just wish i had some of those nights recorded lol!....

Its a awesome idea that really gets me MORE into the fight nights and makes me really study the under card i love it

Thanks to dudeabides for all the effort, really appreciate it too!!!


----------

